# Benelli Cordoba



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anybody here have any info on the Benelli Cordoba???
I had been thinking about getting one and wondered if anyone had any pros/cons on it.

:sniper:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I bought one last year and used it for sporting clays.

The barrel has less of a jump than with my other guns that allow you to find your second target much faster. I suspect the porting helps.

It swings easy and is light.

I really like it now that I'm used to it.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok, Thanks!


----------

